# Wasatch Front Extended Success - Bull Elk - Video



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I am still in a bit of shock with the past week's events. This fall has been exceptionally good to me. Without going into a great deal of detail, I was not able to kill the buck I was after, but still killed a nice buck with my bow. I then shifted my focus to elk. The elk Gods smiled down on me and I was able to connect with a bull that was much bigger than I had ever hoped to kill on the extended. I put a video together of the hunt/pack out.






This maybe should be on a different thread, but I'll throw it on here anyway...

Four days later, I talked a friend into heading up onto the North Slope in an attempt to get him a crack at his first elk ever. That ended up being another slam dunk of an adventure as well. I made another quick video of that hunt too.






Two bull elk killed and packed out within 5 days. It has been a whirlwind to say the least. There is much more to the story than what I have mentioned here, but for the sake of keeping this short and sweet, this will have to do.

Enjoy,

Bryce


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Bull-slammin good time.-----SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

freaking awesome man!! sounds like it was well deserved! you live by my parents haha driven that road a thousand times.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Unbelievable bull for the extended! Big time congrats!


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Way to get it done! Twice!!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I was wondering when this video was gonna come out. I saw the pictures through a mutual friend last week and couldn't freaking believe it. Magnificent bull for anywhere, let alone the Front with a bow. Very nicely done for you and your buddy. Two of the hardest tags anywhere, and you guys got it done. Nice work!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

You sir, are a stud! Two incredible hunts, but to tackle a pack out solo with a bull of that caliber is astounding. Thanks for the video. I love the excitement. If it ever gets to the point that I don't shake after an encounter with a big buck or bull, it will be time to give it up. Congrats!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bryce, that was simply awesome, thank you for sharing. Even more awesome is that you took the time to give thanks for the blessing that was bestowed upon you that day, because most of us know that God definitely plays a hand in our hunting activities. And although I haven't taken a nice bull yet, I can definitely relate to some of what you felt when I shot my spike and calf about 4 minutes apart last year, it feels very surreal for sure. Here is to wishing you many more great hunts in the future._O\\


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

love the videos, heck of a GS Archery bull


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on a bull that most guys that hunt the front(myself included) can only dream about! Nice work.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great bull and completely solo! Congratulations!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing hunts! Loved the excitement in both of them. And I second that you're a beast packing out your bull by yourself and then packing your buddies bull with him 4 miles out of the Uintas! Congratulations!


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Good job beating the odds, twice!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

cooler than the other side of the pillow, if that pillow had been cryogenically frozen until the next ice age, and that pillow lived and roamed around in its new frozen environment. Yep, that's about how cool it is!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

How great is that!! A couple of awesome hunts. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

What a great bull! Congrats, thanks for sharing


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw your vid on youtube yesterday and I was seriously amazed. Congratz!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on a great bull, thanks for sharing it through your video.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome bull ! Congrats


----------



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

That was freakin amazing!


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

You didn't get excited, did ya?


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Bryce, you are the man! Congrats brother! That is fantastic. You seriously make THE best videos. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I wanted to thank all of those who were kind enough to make comments on here. I am still so completely thrilled with my bull and he seems to get bigger every time I look at him. I have completed the European mount and I think it looks amazing. Big thanks to everyone for being so supportive and making a big deal out of what I consider to be a bull of a lifetime! Also, thank you for the feedback on the North Slope bull hunt video as well. There are a lot of good humans on this site. 

Thank you,

Bryce

The picture/angle is lame, but it's the only one I have at the moment.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Truly an amazing feat! I loved the videos. Congrats for such great hunts.


----------

